# PCI Wireless (what's the best for linux), Saitek Cyborg MMO7

## Rukiri

I like linux but linux really hates USB dongles so I'm going the hardware route, what simply just works out of the box or what works with minimal configuration? I don't want to spend a fortune now maybe up to $20-50.

Now my other question is with the Saitek Cyborg MMO7 gaming mouse, I love it and gaming with it is awesome but my focus is changing from gaming to programming/web development and don't need all the buttons but I spent over $100 so I'm not going to run out and purchase another mouse.

Now if you google Saitek Cyborg you'll only see R.A.T. 7 and 9, no mention of the MMO7 but I'm sure the 9 and MMO7 may be compatible in configuration.

any help is appreciated.

----------

## BillWho

Rukiri.

Can't speak for the mouse, but the wireless adapter I use is ASUSTek Computer, Inc. USB-N13 802.11n Network Adapter [Ralink RT3072]

----------

## Gusar

Linux likes USB dongles just fine. As long as they use an Atheros chipset  :Smile: . The TP-Link 721/722/781 series are great. I have the 721, and the current connection has been up for more than 10 hours now.

----------

## Rukiri

So anything that uses atheros9?  What about a mouse?  I have exactly $164 after some bills on Friday, now I do plan on purchasing the best possible wireless card which may be $50-75 but the mouse I purchase would be temporary until I can truly use my mmo7 gaming mouse.  

I have ran every new game in gentoo so I really like that mmo7 mouse.

----------

## Rukiri

The netgear wnda3100V2 was the only one available in stores with the broadcom chipset.

Bus 002 Device 017: ID 0846:9011 NetGear, Inc. WNDA3100v2 802.11abgn [Broadcom BCM4323]

Anyone have issues with wnda3100?

----------

## Gusar

Broadcom and USB is a baaaaaaaaaad combination. Baaaaaaaaaaad. Their PCI/PCIe chips are supported quite well nowadays (except the very latest one), but their USB ones... not so much. For the BCM4323 there is no Linux driver, you'll have to use ndiswrapper.

----------

## Rukiri

I eventually went with the Linksys AE3000 as some people were having luck with it.

----------

## s4e8

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> Broadcom and USB is a baaaaaaaaaad combination. Baaaaaaaaaaad. Their PCI/PCIe chips are supported quite well nowadays (except the very latest one), but their USB ones... not so much. For the BCM4323 there is no Linux driver, you'll have to use ndiswrapper.

 

I own a BCM4322 SSB base PCI adapter, NO linux support, NO broadcom sta support, and NO ndiswrapper support. And the windows drivers sucks too, only the leaked 5.100.249.2 work a lot.

----------

## nlsa8z6zoz7lyih3ap

 *Quote:*   

> I eventually went with the Linksys AE3000 as some people were having luck with it.

 

This is one that I am considering. I would appreciate a follow up on your success.

I have a lynksys ae1000 which is fairly good, but the  5GHZ (which is what interests me)

is much weaker for me than my wife gets on her laptop with a built in chip.

----------

